

Ask HN: Would like criticism for my game demo on Android - WWaldo

Hey HN,<p>I posted about this a while back and got some good feedback about it, so I hoped you could help me out again.<p>I finally got a demo out, and I want to try to make it as good as possible, but I need some help figuring out what works and what doesn't. Considering I have played all of these levels and everything many times, its hard to judge it.<p>Currently, the consensus is that it needs tweaking done to the jumping and the movement. Adding a delay after you die, and there were some other suggestions that I will have to look up again.<p>I was wondering if you guys felt the same way, and I was hoping you would find more stuff wrong with it so that I can make it better. I look forward to getting your feedback!
======
WWaldo
Market link is here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.waldev.pla...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.waldev.platformer)

